# 68 General Meade Charger



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get some GENERAL MEADE decals?


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Lol now THAT is awesome!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Maybe it should be 01?


----------



## Bandit17 (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice, make sure you put some Washington license plates on it! ;-)


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Bandit17 said:


> Nice, make sure you put some Washington license plates on it! ;-)


That's an awesome idea, I'm gonna do that.


----------



## moparz65 (Mar 14, 2013)

Cool concept!


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Awesome idea, but I would name it General Grant and still have an 01 on it...
Excellent idea and excellent job ! !!!*


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

What is the power plant gonna be? a 440 instead? NICE idea, I like it!


----------

